# NEVER ship in padded mailers!!!!



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

This is how my most recent ebay victim as listed:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Slo...wYInCLc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_645wt_1396

...and here's how it came to me:



I bought this lot (it has 2 chassis and some parts too) for the glo Ferrari 512 M...the vette I would have just rEbayed to recoup a few bucks, but its toast now:



The 512M isn't a total loss, but it was in near perfect shape as listed...just needed a headlite crystal and the rear bumper. Now the glass is cracked and theres a nasty stress mark down the length of the car:



The good news is, I messaged the seller and she got right back to me, offered a full refund if I return the lot. I already started bringing the chassis back to life though, with some parts from my bins. And I can keep the 512 as a place holder in my collection til I find a better one. I asked for a half refund and politely told her that mailers and slotcars don't mix. Can you imagine if someone had spend hundreds on an olive Charger T-jet and gotten it like this?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SIGHHHHH


Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Been there, got lucky!!! Why people think bubble wrap want crush is beyond me...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I just got lucky the other day, I won a Red '40 Ford Tyco Command Control car off of ebay, and paid very little for it too. But it Came Shipped in a NON- Padded envelope, albeit Wrapped in Bubble Wrap  ! Luckily, no damage, but there was enough outside pressure to push the body down on the chassis -Past the retainer notches on one side !


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Been there, got lucky!!! Why people think bubble wrap want crush is beyond me...RM


been lucky...& unlucky (& it was a diecast yet :-O 

best 2 tell/confirm w/ seller that it NEEDS 2B Shipped in a small BOX
w/ packing & padded well....

if u are paying $5 + for shipping, this should NOT be a problem with/4 the seller...


if they want an extra $ or 2...it's worth it...
keep ALL communications, incase they don't.. 4 ebay/paypal ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful cars in perfect condition sit in a collection or old box for "X" years only to have that happen during a presumably short transit period. It simply shouldn't happen. 

Thus far I've only ever received one package that was trashed as a result of a padded envelope. That experience led me to then ask sellers to post in a box if possible. On several occasions I have offered to pay additional handling/packaging costs to ensure that an item arrived properly packaged. I shouldn't have had to do that but I simply wasn't willing to risk damage to the item if the seller was only going to use a padded envelope.

Pffffftt... padded envelopes....... ban them!

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

The last purple charger I sold I wrapped in bubble wrap than put inside a piece of PVC pipe than in a box full of packing peanuts at no extra charge. You could have ran it over with a truck and it would have been fine.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Jisp said:


> Beautiful cars in perfect condition sit in a collection or old box for "X" years only to have that happen during a presumably short transit period. It simply shouldn't happen.
> 
> Thus far I've only ever received one package that was trashed as a result of a padded envelope. That experience led me to then ask sellers to post in a box if possible. On several occasions I have offered to pay additional handling/packaging costs to ensure that an item arrived properly packaged. I shouldn't have had to do that but I simply wasn't willing to risk damage to the item if the seller was only going to use a padded envelope.
> 
> ...



No Michael !!!

they make Great-Padding, 4 INSIDE sturdy shipping boxes ;-) :thumbsup:

bad attempt @ a joke :drunk:....back 2 my corner now :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Greg W said:


> The last purple charger I sold I wrapped in bubble wrap than put inside a piece of PVC pipe than in a box full of packing peanuts at no extra charge. You could have ran it over with a truck and it would have been fine.


GREAT Idea!!!
also save old pharmacy med plastic villes ..larger 1's of course :thumbsup:
they are...kinda-Free & no cutting needed, and somewhat watertight...
(old Timex commercials; took a Lick'n....but Still Tick'n  )

I salute 2 u & u'r idea :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

grungerockjeepe said:


> The good news is, I messaged the seller and she got right back to me, offered a full refund if I return the lot.


This surprises me.. I had a run in with this seller awhile ago and they were incredibly rude and downright nasty when i pointed out that several of the cars they had listed as "very nice" were anything but.. Theyre response contained every curse word in the book in addition to calling me a pervert bcz of my eBay name ho_addiction! I can only assume theyre not the brightest bulb on the tree if that was their reaction. Perhaps what theyre selling are all cars that have been returned to them due to being shipped in bubble mailers..lol


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Greg W--Well then that idea trumps whatever the outter package is...and a great idea!

RDM--I read a few negative responses on them too...I haven't heard back on my counter offer, but it IS the weekend...so we shall see...


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Most clever packing I have ever recieved was packed in a VHS plastic case and wrapped with brown paper. I thought it was a great idea.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

One guy shipped me a car in a medicine bottle. (jar)?


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have had a few in bubble wrap envelopes, but luckily they also had a small container inside the package protecting the cars. 

I never ship in said envelopes, only boxes with cars surrounds by something for padding, like bubble wrap, old plastic shopping bags, foam rubber pieces, wadded up old newspaper, etc.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

rdm95 said:


> ...calling me a pervert bcz of my eBay name ho_addiction!......


That's the funniest thing I have read in a while. I don't doubt that it happened but that is hilarious.



9finger hobbies said:


> Most clever packing I have ever recieved was packed in a VHS plastic case and wrapped with brown paper. I thought it was a great idea.


That is an excellent idea. Makes me wish I had not tossed all of our 100s of VHS cases. I've used old cassette cases before for low profile bodies like Porsche 917s and Ferrari 512s.

Cheers,
Michael:thumbsup:.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

I've re'cd slots in evelopes too!!:freak:

When shipping my resins, I always place the bodies in a sandwhich zip lock bag, sometimes wrapped in a paper towel. Then place the zip locks in a cardboard box with more paper towels as cushion. Might be over-kill but haven't had a complaint yet.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Common Sense*

Took a peek at the other things this seller has.... He/she seems to be a person who checks out garage sales, thrift stores and flea market for collectibles. They should've known better than to ship slotcars in a padded mailer, or they do but wanted to pack on the cheap (or didn't want to use a box).

I can imagine what they would've done if they got a slotcar shipped to them that way.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

And now Im getting some static back about a partial refund! On top of that, she wants to refund the purchase price only, not the shipping. I reminded her that if I go thru Ebay, they'll refund EVERYTHING whether I return them or not.

Problem is (and this is my jumping the gun here) I already tossed the corvette since its destroyed. I also threw away the worn out gears from the chassis and the dried out tires and got the chassis both running again. So Im definitely not going to send something back in a bit better shape AND still be out money.

FYI, I looked at her other auctions too. For the same price as my lot, this seems to be a TOTAL steal!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Slo...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item5d441d02c1#ht_645wt_1396


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

grungerockjeepe said:


> And now Im getting some static back about a partial refund! On top of that, she wants to refund the purchase price only, not the shipping. I reminded her that if I go thru Ebay, they'll refund EVERYTHING whether I return them or not.
> 
> Problem is (and this is my jumping the gun here) I already tossed the corvette since its destroyed. I also threw away the worn out gears from the chassis and the dried out tires and got the chassis both running again. So Im definitely not going to send something back in a bit better shape AND still be out money.
> 
> ...



if it wouldnt get me banned from here, id copy/paste the email thread.. he/she is NOT a nice person


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Which of course was the original premise of the EBC thread in the first place. To warn the uninformed, to educate the less experienced (sellers included), and to have a little fun. If there wasnt something to make you go "hmmmmmm" in the FIRST place....

....then you'd never wind up as a topic on the thread in the first place.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

fastlap said:


> I've re'cd slots in evelopes too!!:freak:
> 
> When shipping my resins, I always place the bodies in a sandwhich zip lock bag, sometimes wrapped in a paper towel. Then place the zip locks in a cardboard box with more paper towels as cushion. Might be over-kill but haven't had a complaint yet.


unless u have a better source & if so, please enlighten me...

go 2 u'r local gaming supply store,, get the 200 or 250 count card board card boxes....VERY Sturdy & can get a deal w/ $$ by bulk (I think 100 ct. bundles)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I dumpster dive for most of my boxes.. I hit the cardboard recycling dumpsters at a Hallmark store and an Optometrist by my house.. They both have nice smaller boxes that work great for slot cars. I have a buddy that works at the Fastenal store here in town who saves small boxes for me too. I just cant bring myself to fork over $$ for boxes. Plus Im doing my part to save the planet by re-using boxes as much as possible


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone ship this car back to her? LOL the roof is cracked. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mil...400575170162?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5d44240672


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*truth in advertising?*

sometimes sellers who get messages they don't agree with seek further knowledge in a senders ID history and make comments based on that!


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

rdm95 said:


> I dumpster dive for most of my boxes.. I hit the cardboard recycling dumpsters at a Hallmark store and an Optometrist by my house.. They both have nice smaller boxes that work great for slot cars. I have a buddy that works at the Fastenal store here in town who saves small boxes for me too. I just cant bring myself to fork over $$ for boxes. Plus Im doing my part to save the planet by re-using boxes as much as possible


I mostly reuse boxes from purchases. In times of need I have found boxes in the Big Lots dumpster, as well as a few other places.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone ship this car back to her? LOL the roof is cracked.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mil...400575170162?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5d44240672


I saw that one too...and a trash lot of worn out bits and parts. Together, my lot, and those 3 MIGHT equal the asking price for one of them.

Bill--preachin to the choir, buddy! And I don't see a lot of sense repasting the emails here. I didn't create the thread to 'trash' anyone, rather just a buyer beware PSA type of thing. Most importantly a little refresher for anyone who thinks 'oh itll be ok in that thin little envelope'....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to dumpster dive for some cardboard, and gotten a bunch from friends (thanks Al) but in the long run, it just wasn't worth it. I've been helping a member part out some of his collection, which in turn turned into a decent little business, and I couldn't possibly dig up enough boxes to make diving viable. I still recycle when I'm running low, but most of my sales ship in new boxes. Uline 4X4X4 boxes are cheap (.19 a pop) and I go through 100 every couple months. Since I just started parting with some track, I also bought 25 10X6X4 to assist with the bigger stuff. I just feel new boxes are more secure than once that have been used a few times. I would never ever mail anything fragile in a padded envelope!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Wadded Panties Syndrome*



grungerockjeepe said:


> I saw that one too...and a trash lot of worn out bits and parts. Together, my lot, and those 3 MIGHT equal the asking price for one of them.
> 
> Bill--preachin to the choir, buddy! And I don't see a lot of sense repasting the emails here. I didn't create the thread to 'trash' anyone, rather just a buyer beware PSA type of thing. Most importantly a little refresher for anyone who thinks 'oh itll be ok in that thin little envelope'....


Oh absolutely Grunge, and malice was NEVER the intent of the original thread. It's now about arbitrary silly nanny policies and a conveniently broad stroked interpretation of the TOS that supposedly supports them.

Ya know, suppression of pertinent/valuable information flies in the face of the freedom of information act and offends my delicate sensibilities. Additionally, offending me isnt within the confines of the "Courteous Posting" mandate. I submit that all those responsible for "knee jerk elephant gun use" should all be "band".


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Never heard of that band before - Knee Jerk Elephant Gun Use. Hmmm...


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm with Bill! Why remove complete threads that had valuable info just because someone gets their knickers in a twist. Remove the offending comments if they are offensive or just leave things alone! 
Considering the person that took offense and had the thread Ebay thread removed isn't the most straight up vendor in the world sets a dangerous president! I am a happy and proud member of HT. I'm not happy or proud of recent events on HT!!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Yea and the knee jerk elephant gun to a thread post about eBay sellers laughing at us about it getting blown away really really hurt my feelings. Welcome to the U.S.S.A. See if this gets me in the band.

Dave


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Only revived this thread to go back to the original topic of padded mailers. I see someone else mentioned this Idea but I just received a t-jet Lola GT in a padded mailer and it was wrapped in thin bubble wrap and slipped into a short piece of PVC. Then taped at both end so it couldn't slide out in transit. It traveled from Florida to Seattle. Perfect condition.

Later The Happy with his new/old runner acquisition Rockinator


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I received a car the other day in a padded envelope. The car was inside of a small flip top hard shell jewelry box, pretty sturdy...
The PVC is a great idea...I've seen that done too...RM


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

*boxes*

I dont understand why people just don't buy boxes,I buy 6x4x2 boxes that you could literally stand on for .23 cents if you buy 100 at a time.Cuts a little out of your profit but very good for reputation and feedback.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

brownie374 said:


> I dont understand why people just don't buy boxes,I buy 6x4x2 boxes that you could literally stand on for .23 cents if you buy 100 at a time.Cuts a little out of your profit but very good for reputation and feedback.


Same here... I buy them in bulk to save money and i get the best feedbacks. 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> I dont understand why people just don't buy boxes,I buy 6x4x2 boxes that you could literally stand on for .23 cents if you buy 100 at a time.Cuts a little out of your profit but very good for reputation and feedback.


Where ya buy em at that rate if I may ask??? I usually use the 4X4X4's...RM


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I used to buy from uline but the last ones I bought on ebay $23 free shipping.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-4-x-2-x-...288?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232f1701c0

thats the one i buy from.. thats 48 cents per box.. 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My U line 4X4X4 boxes come out to about .35 a box shipped. I usually order 100 at a clip. I get them the next business day via UPS. Bubble mailers are cheaper to mail, but certainly not worth the risk. Through Ebay shipping, I can mail a 4X4X4 box with 2 MEV bodies for about 2.00 with free tracking (Ebay is discounting my rate for the holidays). The balance of what I charge my customers covers tape and gas to the P.O.. 

Recycled boxes are okay most of the time, but if they got wet at any part of their used lives, or lost too much of the outer layer due to tape removal, they will often crush easily. New boxes are the way to go, not only for the products being shipped, but for my peace of mind. How someone can sleep after mailing something fragile in a bubble mailer is beyond me....


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Where ya buy em at that rate if I may ask??? I usually use the 4X4X4's...RM


those are; "Collectable Card Game" storage boxes...
if u only need a few, check U'r local "Gaming-Shop" or "Comic-Shop"..
ask 4; 150 OR 200 count card boxes... later if U are sending the "Jewel-Case"

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

